# Chartering in St Maarten



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

Has anyone been to St Maarten? My wife and I have booked a trip for five days and are excited to sail there. We have been to the BVI's and are trying SM for somthing new. 
Should we have them ( the Moorings ) provision the boat or can we get what we need there we intend to eat only breakfest and lunch on the boat, then hit the local spots for dinner.
Are there any must see's or don't do's? 
What aer the conditions like in early December?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I live across Oyster Pond from the Moorings base and will be there in late November. They were supposed to open a small grocery this Fall at Captain Oliver's Marina but I don't know if it has happened. There are great U S style grocery stores a taxi ride away (Gran Marche) but if you only have 5 days with the boat it may be better to go with their provisioning. Did you mean you are there for 5 days or that you have a week? You will loose time on both ends of your charter! Grand Case is the best for eating - LoLos to 5 star dining. If you go to St. Barth's, plan on mooring in Anse de Columbier and eating dinner aboard. Let me know if you want any other infomation. I leave Annapolis tomorrow for Fort Lauderdale and then will be in Sint Maarten after the 14th.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to St Martin on 11Nov for 5 days. Not chartering, but would love to sail some. Where can I find sunfish or hobies? I'm staying in Orient Bay.


----------



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

I have the boat for five days we arrive Dec 2 (hotel) then on the boat untill the 8th


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

*chartering in St Maarten*

Captain,
I did a 6 day charter with Sunsail out of Oyster Pond this summer. Check out my write-up here:
Traveltalkonline: SunSail 39i St. Martin Trip Report

Hope this link works!
James


----------



## sevent (Jun 18, 2009)

hi - did you find a hobbie or sunfish on orient bay? I was there in early october but they were just starting to get things open from hericane season.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in Oyster Pond finally having been delayed by the late tropical storm.The grocery is NOT at the Moorings/Sunsail base. The road from the airport through Cole Bay is a disaster. I would recomend Grand Marche and Cost You Less ( a Costco clone) for provisioning. They are both on Bush road. You can take a taxis from your hotel - the drivers usually will wait for you. I would plan on eating on the boat most nights. By the way - we have what they call the Christmas winds where the strngth may be greater than 20 knots each day. This week has been great with less than 3-6 foot seas in the passage to St. Barth's and 10-15 knot winds.


----------



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

I'm comming in this Friday. Are the Christmas winds a danger or just uncomfortable?
Whats the weather are the Xmass winds easterly. 
We have the boat provisioned for three day and plan eating off the boat most of the time. What about Road Bay in Anguilla.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

sevent said:


> hi - did you find a hobbie or sunfish on orient bay? I was there in early october but they were just starting to get things open from hericane season.


Yes, there are some rentals on the beach. Hobies were about $50 an hour, less per hour for longer. I didn't rent one in the end, but did love the island.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

We've chartered twice out of Oyster Bay and a lot more in the Virgin Islands (US, British, Spanish). The winds might be higher in the St. Martin area, but it's not that far from the BVI and a lot of your sailing will be on a reach, say between St. Martin and St. Barts. 

Agree with speciald about provisioning, given your short time aboard, and you should plan on eating dinner aboard more often than not. Given your 5 day schedule, and assuming the conditions are not too rough, you ought to visit Orient Bay and spend a day on the beach. We prefer the Ile Pinel anchorage for snorkeling and staying overnight, but the Green Caye anchorage is more convenient to the beach. We'd recommend you approach the beach in your dinghy at the south end of Club Orient to avoid a shallow reef.

Grand Case is a must for the fine dining. There are so many choices, so you'll need an hour or so to check out the menus. You'll also need to use a stern anchor for your dinghy, assuming you are coming in at the pier.

Marigot is interesting ashore, but we've not been tempted to stay there overnight. Going in the other direction, you might stop at Ile Fourche (uninhabited, but you can hike there) and/or Columbier on St. Barts proper. You'll be eating aboard in either case. Columbier has a hiking trail over to Flamands beach, which is worth the time. If you go on to Gustavia, you will likely anchor in an open area and dinghy in to check in with the Harbor Master and pay an anchoring fee. I think its worth the bother. You can also get an original Cheeseburger in Paradise or have a nice dinner elsewhere.


----------



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

Great information! Do conditions prevent going ashore for dinner with the dinghy Is it too rough to plan on doing this regularly. This was our routine when in the BVIs and we found many great spots for evening dining.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The road to and from the airport (Welfare Road) will reopen on 12/09. The traffic has been a nightmare while the road has been one way because of changes inn the water supply system. It has been taking hours to get through Cole Bay.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Suggested itinerary, if you like to explore:
Day 1: late start, head to Baie Columbier, anchor and have dinner aboard (no facilities). You can hike over the hill to the north side of St. Barts if you have time or do this the next morning.
Day 2: short sail to the open anchorage off the fort by Gustavia. Check in with the port captain, have a Cheeseburger in Paradise for lunch, check out the town and pick out a nice restaurant for dinner.
Day 3: 16 miles or so to Orient Bay. Make sure you know how to approach it. Anchor off Club Orient, beach your dinghy, and walk to the center of the beach. Rent a chaise and enjoy the scenery and the great beach. Pick a restaurant for dinner. 
Day 4: Sail to Road Bay, Anguilla, check in with customs and look for the restaurant run by expat Brits near the commercial pier. 
Day 5: Sail to Grand Case, and dinghy in to the pier (don't forget the stern anchor), spend some time to figure out which of the nice restaurants looks best (it would be hard to make a bad choice!).
Day 6: Return to Oyster Pond by noon.

Some caveats: You may want to eliminate the Anguilla stop if the conditions are not right for you. If it is rough, you ought to skip Orient Bay, as it can get dicey as you approach. Marigot would be an alternate if you need one.


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG Love St Martin. And Love Orient Bay Beach.


----------

